# removing water heaters from attics



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Removing water heaters from attics that have pull down crappy attic acess stairs.......I hate doing it...How do you guys do it..What do you think is the best way?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dynamite.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

cut a hole in the side of the house and push.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wish I could help, but we don't have heaters in the attic. Maybe make a sling out of a tow strap, and let it slide down the stairs?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Removing water heaters from attics that have pull down crappy attic acess stairs.......I hate doing it...How do you guys do it..What do you think is the best way?


I had to strap one to my back because the newer heaters would not clear the springs. 

Today I was installing a WAG on one in the same house and the ladder would not fold down but 1/2 way because the Ho thought she was Amelda Morcos and had racks and racks of italian shoes. I had to use a ladder to get to the ladder. The w/h was across the a/c unit. She ask my son what was taking so long? Hugh home. I ask why they were in the attic and the husband said his wife needed more space... I forgot this.. The house has 12' ceilings and the ladder would not reach the floor. They said the would have a new ladder before I worked on this heater.. They did... A brand new 6' ladder... so I could reach the top of the shoes.. To climb onto the pull down...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Man it, two man with rope, done it a few times. Attachment of a flex connect to the inlet and outlet of the nipples and just do it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Put it in the basement!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Monday i installed a tankless then after that replaced a control on a 50 gal rheem that was 10 years old per owner request.....hard day. Tuesday i did alot of service calls. Today I installed another tankless at one house and repaired an 80 gal bradford white electric at another house. Its been a hellva week and its onlly wed. I'm booked through next wed. and have 2 people waiting on bath remodel estimates. I'm tired and most injuries happen when your tired.....I must stay healthy and was just curious as to how others get them down.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of them we drain and push to the side, and leave it there.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pass the call up entirely unless they are willing to bring the new one up, old one down. 

I'm not touching it and it's not my problem they have that situation.

All I have to do is sit at the office and wait for the next call, 

memory of said water heater job...

erased! :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I agree with Dunbar...*

I dont do 75 gallon heaters anymomre in basements... only if they are willing to pay $2000

I cant see getting myself hurt with one in the attic either..... charge them a high price and get a couple of extra helpers..


They are not going to pay your bills if you fall out of that attic and hurt youreslf, 

but they will probably ***** at your wife when you are in the hospital to come and get your tools and truck of f their property asap....


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

We do them all the time in Texas. Just put a nut x nut flex between the two nipples for a handle. One guy above, one guy below. I have also tied a rope to the flex and straddled the scuttle hole, lowering the heater while the second man guides it/moves it from one step to the next. In my own house I just drained it and moved it aside. Hey- it was July and effin' hot up there! I could easily move it to the garage, but that place is full of tools and a big chest freezer. The freezer has an aftermarket thermostat to hold higher temps. It's my beer & mead fermentation chamber


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> We do them all the time in Texas. Just put a nut x nut flex between the two nipples for a handle. One guy above, one guy below. I have also tied a rope to the flex and straddled the scuttle hole, lowering the heater while the second man guides it/moves it from one step to the next. In my own house I just drained it and moved it aside. Hey- it was July and effin' hot up there! I could easily move it to the garage, but that place is full of tools and a big chest freezer. The freezer has an aftermarket thermostat to hold higher temps. It's my beer & mead fermentation chamber



Copycat :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I ended up doing it the way I always do the gas ones except I added a 3rd person. Tie a climbing rope behind the gas control and install a 6" nipple into the relief valve and tie it there again. Two guys in the attic and one down below. No problems. I was very tired and it seems like thats when I get hurt. Its the busy season and no time for injury.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You've seen the mythbusters video.. Plug the T&P and wait

It will self remove.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Man it, two man with rope, done it a few times. Attachment of a flex connect to the inlet and outlet of the nipples and just do it.


 We did that for years until Dad had a supply break on him. Now he has a rope that he has rigged on two 3/4" female adapters. The water heater never hit the floor, but it was QUITE the suprise.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Put it in the basement!


I lol when I read this b-c thats all we do here. And I just kept reading this thinking how lucky we are. I don't think I will ever complain about having to go up thru a Ho house again, considering I don't have to take it UP attic steps to install it after I get it out.

Much Respect :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You've seen the mythbusters video.. Plug the T&P and wait
> 
> It will self remove.


 Usually the ones we are removing are leaking so it might be hard to set off a weak tank.


----------

